# Posts



## P_Bowen (Sep 16, 2008)

I am getting ready to start building a 28x30 pole building garage. I am going to use 6x6x16 posts concreted 4 feet deep in the ground. 

Is 4' deep adequate depth for the posts (8' or less apart)? 

Also I was just recently told that I shouldn't concrete them but instead pack dirt back around the post because the concrete would rot the post, is this true?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

I've heard both answers - concrete helps keep them from rotting, concrete causes them to rot.  My suggestion would be to not have any wood under the ground, and instead set anchor bolts in the concrete and bolt to it above the ground.

--Bushytails


----------



## Slawth (Sep 22, 2008)

x2.  Direct burial PT is never the best option.  You are asking to have to deal with building failure down the line.  Install Sono tubes and bigfoots http://www.bigfootsystems.com/ with anchor bolts and column bases (A Simpson ABA66 should be sufficient for your application with an embedded 5/8" anchor bolt or epoxy bolt.)  If your pole barn is in an area with high wind load or seismic activity or is tall without a lot of lateral support, you may want to consider the Simpson CB66 that is an embedded 6x6 saddle for those applications.  Obviously consulting with an Engineer in those circumstances may also be a good idea.  Do you have any more $ I can help you spend?


----------

